# Rescuing a 3 year old Golden



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Get her into a beginning obedience class. Any dog of any age can be trained.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Second the obedience training, right away. If she's been alone in the backyard with no training, she is probably under-socialized. Although walking her with the Rottie is a good goal, know that she may not like it all that much at the start. Suggest you research how to train an older, under-socialized dog. You may want to invest in a private trainer for the start.

Also, know that what you've described is not considered abuse by most SPCA's and the law... sadly. I consider it abuse as any feeling human being would. But if they don't give you the dog, they may not be much you can do.

Thanks for trying to help this girl out. I'm sure she will love having a new home and lots of love.


----------



## Andy Reno NV (Aug 12, 2009)

*all you need is LOVE*

seriously if you do get this dog (I hope you do) the best thing is to love her hug her spoil her then see exactly what you have training may be needed but love and spoil her


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I can only second what others have said about obedience training. All our goldens were older rescues. Going to obedience class was fun for them and helped us bond too. Good for socialization with other dogs too.

Kudos to you for rescuing!


----------



## Plynch (Apr 11, 2013)

GREAT NEWS! Im getting the dog next week! I went to go visit with her to see how she is around my daughter (4 year old autistic) and as expected hyper and loving!

I am by NO means a professional dog trainer but i have trained a few dogs and within spending 15 minutes alone with the dog with no distractions I was able to correct her jumping problem. I then had my wife come out and in about 3 minutes it was corrected and she was obeying "sit, down and come".

It truly is an amazing dog and I cant wait to get her. She is a fatty! She was WAY overfed! With exercise and the right feedings I will get her to a healthy weight.

Im attempting to attach a photo.........


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

She is beautiful! Thank you for taking this girl in, and giving her her forever home! Welcome home Charlie girl!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She's beautiful, thank you for giving her a good home!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

What a beautiful gal! Wish you the best with her 



Plynch said:


> She is a fatty! She was WAY overfed! With exercise and the right feedings I will get her to a healthy weight.


Not sure what you mean by "right feedings" but if that includes changing brand of food I would wait on that till she gets settled into her new routine.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Congratulations to all of you!!! 

She's what they call a "Puddin' " in the South - Soft and Sweet.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She's lovely. Best wishes to you whole family. I hope you'll stay on GRF and share photos and experiences. You'll find a lot of support on here as well.


----------



## Plynch (Apr 11, 2013)

GoldenCamper said:


> What a beautiful gal! Wish you the best with her
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean by "right feedings" but if that includes changing brand of food I would wait on that till she gets settled into her new routine.


Basically they would just throw food in her bowl when it was empty instead of 1 cup 3-5 times and on top of that they would give her dinner left overs...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Plynch*

Plynch

She is GORGEOUS!
What is her name!
Thank you for saving her!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jumping*

Years ago we took our Golden Girl to a trainer, because of jumping, and she told us to fill an empty plastic Coke bottle, 9 oz., one quarter of the way with pennies. When she jumps distract her behavior by shaking it hard one or two times and when she stops the behavior and sits, give her praise and a treat.
If you are consistent with this, it really works! The sounds distracts them and they stop the bad behavior!


----------



## twinmamma (Dec 12, 2012)

hello, our golden is two years old, we got him from a friend. The friend, did not have the time for him. In fact when he was saying he wanted a GR pup we, and his family told him no. But he went ahead anyway . Bud (the golden) was left in the house 10 hours a day, no socialisation, no training. We decided to have Bud with us, as a foster until we found a good home for him, in the meantime our old cairn 16 years old, died. We then decided to take Bud on permanently. We got a dog behaviourist come to our home and assessed him. He was hyper! She told us due to him being isolated at such a yong age, he was basically living his puppy years, play now. We are now taking him to obedience classes, starting Friday hopefully. He pulls on the lead, jumps, barks at other dogs, runs at people, cries and whines in the car. But we are willing to work with him, and in return he gives us his love. Well done for rescuing the dog, she looks gorgeous, and as we are learning, GR are very intelligent dogs, we are used to terriers, with a stubborn streak, but Bud has really opened my mind to larger dogs


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No table good*

Our dogs get no table food and 3 cups of food a day.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

My Nala who I have had 8 weeks now did come from a very good home some of her training was not to good she will be 2 years old on the 24 of this month but taking her back to the basic dog training has really helped her she would and does get very excited when she meets animal or human but is getting better.

And I think it helped as I already have 2 other dogs and I am sure they have helped her as well


----------



## Plynch (Apr 11, 2013)

Just an update, sorry I haven't posted. I have been reading up on goldens and watching training videos for hours on end lol. Her name is Charlie and she actually turned 4 today! By the looks of her papers she's due for a rabies booster and in serious need of a grooming!

I can't wait to get her home!!! One thing I'm surprised at is I am having a hard time finding a groomer in NYC that can groom her Sunday with out charging me $200 lol. I have a few leads but no one is calling back! Good news is I found a trainer that trains in groups for donations! He got a great rep too!


----------



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

Plynch said:


> Just an update, sorry I haven't posted. I have been reading up on goldens and watching training videos for hours on end lol. Her name is Charlie and she actually turned 4 today! By the looks of her papers she's due for a rabies booster and in serious need of a grooming!
> 
> I can't wait to get her home!!! One thing I'm surprised at is I am having a hard time finding a groomer in NYC that can groom her Sunday with out charging me $200 lol. I have a few leads but no one is calling back! Good news is I found a trainer that trains in groups for donations! He got a great rep too!


Thanks for rescuing the dog! You will definitely be able to train her without too much trouble, may take some patience and time, but goldens are usually great about it. 

Welcome to the NYC costs of dog care! Because they seem to have been neglecting her, even though legally not, perhaps think about taking her for heartworm and parasite testing and in general it's a good idea to take her to a vet as soon as possible. 

In terms of grooming, not sure how much time you have, but it's actually a really good bonding/playtime experience. Also, if she isn't used to being touched grooming is kind of a good way of accomplishing two things at the same time. You should get the Furminator, shear scissors, and a brush. It's fun and usually the dog will love to be petted. 

In the beginning the more time you spend with her the better and easier to train she will become, try watching TV together, teaching words and give lots of affection. Obedience class and trainings are definitely great, but also try to repeat what you taught as many times a day possible after the training.

Best of luck and thanks again for saving another golden!


----------

